# Sadzīves tehnika >  Virtuves plīts remonts

## stendec

Labdien

Gribu lūgt padomu kur visticamāk sākt meklēt problēmu. Indukcijas plītij nedarbojas viens riņķis. Viņš neieslēdzas kad tiek uzlikts kāds katls, dažreiz pabraukājot ar lielāku katlu pa riņķi tas tomēr uz brīdi ieslēdzas. Kad biju izjaucis tad pinumam centrā bija tāds kā herkons, bet manlikas tas tomēr varēja būt termosensors. Vai jums ir zināžana kā tiek ieslēgts riņķis indukcijas plītij kad uzliek katlu? Kādi padomi?

E

----------


## ansius

indukcijas plītij riņķi ieslēdz pēc tā ka shēma sajūt spoles induktivitāti. tas sensors pa visu ir lai brīdinājuma lampiņa degtu ka virsma ir kasta. parasti tas ir termopāris. indukcijas virsma var neslēgties iekšā ja tev trauki nav domāti indukcijas plītij... ja toč zini ka ir tad vain var būt daudz kur, piem. AEG neslēdzas iekšā ja katls ir sauss (precīzāk sakot ieslēdzas bet ja sajūt ka katla t* 100 grādus (tas ir ūdens ir izvārījies) izslēdzas. problēma var būt arī tanī ja spole nav pareizi ielikta, tas ir atrodas pārāk tālu no stikla...


bet lai neturpinātu minēt:
*) firma / modelis?
*) trauki?

----------


## stendec

Gram - EKI 60-01 TA RF
Trauki ir gan padomju čuguna panna gan speciālie katli un pannas šīm plītīm. Vaina noteikti nav traukos jo plīts ir vairāk par gadu un pārējie trīs rinķi darbojas nevainojami. Nu pat kā piefiksēju vienu lietu, ka mazais riņķis (kreisais apakšā) ieslēdzas tad ja ir ieslēgts riņķis un silda virs tā.

----------


## ansius

> Trauki ir gan padomju čuguna panna gan speciālie katli un pannas šīm plītīm.


 ar šo tu esi zaudējis jebkādas tiesības uz garantijas remontu, ja tev tāda pienācās...

tev tātad neiet mazākais riņķis? un neiet pat ar speciālajiem traukiem un kad tajos ir ūdens? ja tā tad "remonts" diez vai tev būs pa spēkam, un iesaku griezties servisā...

----------


## stendec

Ūja, lai saglabātu garantiju es nedrīkstu gatavot uz plīts??

----------


## tornislv

čuguna pannā?

----------


## stendec

Un pamatojums tam ir...???

----------


## ansius

izlasi instrukciju, ko varu derēt neesi darījis.

----------


## stendec

Tur nekas par čuguna pannām nebija teikts, tikai ka jāizmanto saderīgi trauki, jo ne ar visiem plīts darbojas. Un vispār man interesē novērst problēmu plītij nevis prātelējumi par manu personību vai čuguna pannu.

Par lietu: Noņemot virsmu un pielikeot katlu klāt spolei vis darbojas un sils. Izskatās ka tā bijusi kādreiz mainīta jo ir vienīgā ir uz skrūvēm nevis ar kniedēm. Mēģinu pacelt uz augšu lai tuvāk virsmai, itkā sāk darboties, bet tad atkal nē, nesaprotu, sajūta tāda līdz ko uzliek virsmu tā vairs nedarbojas.... Mēģināšu panāk lai vairāk pieguļ virsmai, varbūt kādas rekomendācijas.

P.S.
Lai manis teiktais neizklausās pēc tušas muldēšanas - teksts no instrukcijas.

Izmantojiet magnētiskus katlus (No emaljēta čuguna, ferīta, nerūsējoša tērauda, čuguna) Noteikt vai katls ir saderīgs var 
ar magnētu.

Tātad bij pat par čuguna pannām.

----------


## Shark

> Tur nekas par čuguna pannām nebija teikts, tikai ka jāizmanto saderīgi trauki, jo ne ar visiem plīts darbojas. Un vispār man interesē novērst problēmu plītij nevis prātelējumi par manu personību vai čuguna pannu.
> 
> Par lietu: Noņemot virsmu un pielikeot katlu klāt spolei vis darbojas un sils. Izskatās ka tā bijusi kādreiz mainīta jo ir vienīgā ir uz skrūvēm nevis ar kniedēm. Mēģinu pacelt uz augšu lai tuvāk virsmai, itkā sāk darboties, bet tad atkal nē, nesaprotu, sajūta tāda līdz ko uzliek virsmu tā vairs nedarbojas.... Mēģināšu panāk lai vairāk pieguļ virsmai, varbūt kādas rekomendācijas.
> 
> P.S.
> Lai manis teiktais neizklausās pēc tušas muldēšanas - teksts no instrukcijas.
> 
> Izmantojiet magnētiskus katlus (No emaljēta čuguna, ferīta, nerūsējoša tērauda, čuguna) Noteikt vai katls ir saderīgs var 
> ar magnētu.
> ...


 Hmm..... man likās, ka indukcijas plītiņas iet tikai ar tērauda traukiem.


Shark

----------


## stendec

Indukcijas plītis darbojas ar jebkuru feromagnētisku metālu.

Update: Paliku pinumiem apakšā blīvi kas paceļ nedaudz uz augšu tos. Ir interesanta lieta, uzliekot aukstu katlu rinķis sāk darboties, bet ja katls ir karsts, to noņemot un uzlikot, riņķis ieslēzs uz pussekundi un izslēdzas - tā vislaik, bet ja uzliek citu vēsu katlu, tad sāk sildīt un ir daudz lēnāka uzsilšana.

----------


## next

Nekad neesmu inducenee iekshaa liidis (tfu 3 reizes, straadaa pagaidaam).
Peec apraksta liekas ka taa vinja vareetu uzvesties kad bojaats temperatuuras sensors un izveeleets "temp" rezhiims.
Kontrolieris "domaa" ka vajadziigaa temperatuura jau sasniegta un sleedz aaraa induktoru.
Kas notiek kad "power" rezhiimu iesleedz?

PS. Ja pliits katlu uzskata par nederiigu (nav ferromagneetikjis) tad vajadzeetu buut skanjas signaalam. Ir?

----------

